# jba and spintech



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

does any one have the spintech cat back with the jba off road mid pipe if so wuts the sound like


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

LS1GTO.com Forums - NEW Exhaust Video/Sound Clips Thread - Post your clips here!


----------

